
Passenger strips to avoid 'naked scanner' - davewiner
http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/passenger-strips-to-avoid-naked-scanner/story-e6frfq80-1225958636039
======
cperciva
Money quote: _a supervisor [...] asked Mr Wolanyk to put his clothes back on
so that he could be properly patted down._

